# Average cost to install a DCC decoder?



## rreiffer (Jan 14, 2009)

Hello all,
Long time no chat! I was wondering what is a fair price to install a DCC decoder in a non-DCC engine? Price to include sound, lights, etc. Any ideas of fair ranges of price? Thanks
Rich


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

What is fair?? 
How much work is done, complete rewiring or simple plug and play? perhaps something in between.
From a shop/dealer that has listed pricing or from a 'friend'.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I did a DCC conversion for a friend the other day, it was a Bachmann Connie. I was going slow to show him how it was done, and I had to extend wires in the boiler so he could pull the decoder out later without disconnecting it. I also rewired the ashpan lights and the firebox flicker.

I also test all wiring and not the schematic, I have been burned before by a Bachmann schematic.

In all it took about 5-7 hours to do a sanitary job. (Bachmann are the worst)

So how much should that conversion cost? More than it would be worth to pay. That's why I do NOT do conversions for people for $$.

As a beginner, without experience, and without opening the loco and deducing how the conversion was done, you really cannot even gauge the "quality" of the installation.

For a high quality installation, the cost could be a few hundred to a lot more.

For example, I know one of the top installers for battery RC in the country. You send him a loco, and he repairs and fixes factory shortcomings, both mechanical and electrical. When you get the loco back the R/C system is perfect, the loco runs better than other and will run for years. About $1,200 (including electronics) and people line up for his conversions.

I'm sorry to say that it's really impossible to put a number on this, it really depends on what will be done, the quality of the work, and what you are starting with, not to mention any options, lights, smoke, etc.

Greg


----------



## rreiffer (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks all for the feedback. This friend of mine has about 12 USA Diesels, several Aristocraft, a couple of LGB and a Bachmann! I would not mind helping him out but this is a major under taking (and I really don't have the time) and I wanted to see if there was anyone that quoted putting DCC in them so he could send them in bulk. He would like to put DCC with sound in all of them. I think the Aristocraft are too old to have a DCC slot in them so it would be a manual add. Rich


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

If you do the quick and dirty USAT install, which makes the lights work like they are on DC (no constant lighting and no independent control) The wiring is dead simple, you can make up simple harnesses to do this.

Pick the right speakers and they pretty much bolt into the locations.

I'd do the QSI, so you can run 2 speakers in each loco if he wants.

Go to my site... motive power.... USAT... F3 .... DCC install for a good example.

Greg


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

The trainli.com website lists $150 for DCC install, but that is only for the labor, decoder, speaker, leds, etc are all 'extra costs'.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Whenever I've looked; prices tend to run in the $150 - $200 ballpark for a full sound installation. (Cost of components not included.) Add the cost of shipping the loco to and from to that equation if the service isn't local (figure $60 - $100 round trip depending on the size of the loco). 

For your friend with a fleet of locos, it's probably going to be better/cheaper to find someone local so he's not blowing $2K just getting the locos there and back. Check around with the small scale guys in the area. There may be someone in their circles who does installations who may not advertise commercially. I know my local hobby shop maintains a list of hobbyists who do "a little work on the side" in that regard. 

Later,

K


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

It would be helpful if we knew where the original poster is located so a local interested in helping could contact the original poster.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Rich, did your friend find a solution for his locomotives? I now have a very good man helping with DCC and battery installs.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

One of the easiest engines without a socket to install a decoder in is the Eggliner. 4 screws to take it apart and a MX645p22 with adapter board, sound, light motor control in under an hour.


----------

